# WOW ya'll gotta see this!



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Couldnt figure out how to get the player to work but here is the link. These people are nuts!!!


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

i wish i had one of those in my backyard!! :rockn:


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

If that is a kid, those people should be put in prison.


----------



## MiMudder (Aug 23, 2010)

RDs Neighbor said:


> If that is a kid, those people should be put in prison.



No, it's a blonde...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I was half expecting her to veer off to the side and hit a tree or something.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I saw this one a year or so back...and expected her to be shot up the hill like a sling-shot...lol All kidding aside, that can't be good for a body.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Is front/back any different than up/down of regular bungee?


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Just another stupid human trick. I was expecting someone to say "Hey, watch this....hold my beer".


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow screw that! I'd be afraid of that bungee breaking! Plus looks like its not very fun and would give you whip lash haha


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

They actually had an episode on the Discovery channel of this swing. The guy is an engineer of some sort. I think people over 250 lbs can't swing on it because they will hit the small creek below.

Brenton


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

HAHA now that would be funny to see! What would be really fun to watch is acually make it a sling shot and it would launch out of the seat into the lake or pond. Let me go get my lawnchair and a drink and watch some fun stuff haha.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Kind of like a rope swing....on a more powerful level


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> Is front/back any different than up/down of regular bungee?


Nope.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Good thing it wasn't a brute pulling her back Haha


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you say WHIPLASH


----------



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

I would'nt dare try that. nuts man


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Ha Ha!! I'd forgotten about that video! Thanks for posting. Hilarious, However, not so safe


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

man id be all over that,looks like another adrenaline rush pick me pick me!


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

To crazy for my blood


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

NO WAY maybe when i was 18 or 19 i would get broke in half now.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

94blacksnk said:


> The guy is an engineer of some sort.


I think he is the "Suthern sort of engineer".


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i would try that in a second! looks fun


----------

